# Cheapest Flights to New York



## ImAsaver (9 Jan 2007)

What is good value for flights to New York? I'm looking at 1050 for return flights for 2 people including all taxes/charges. 
Has anyone got a better deal than this in the past?

C'mon RYANAIR - get into longhaul!


----------



## Guest111 (9 Jan 2007)

ImAsaver said:


> What is good value for flights to New York? I'm looking at 1050 for return flights for 2 people including all taxes/charges.
> Has anyone got a better deal than this in the past?
> 
> C'mon RYANAIR - get into longhaul!


 
They've a sale on which started today...356 a head including everything. 

Not to be sniffed at.


----------



## ImAsaver (9 Jan 2007)

Which airline?


----------



## Bosshog (9 Jan 2007)

Andy Doof said:


> They've a sale on which started today...356 a head including everything.
> 
> Not to be sniffed at.



who is having this sale?


----------



## Guest111 (9 Jan 2007)

Aer Lingus...sorry


----------



## deelrover (9 Jan 2007)

Aer lingus but you have to fly before end of Feb.


----------



## Guest111 (9 Jan 2007)

deelrover said:


> Aer lingus but you have to fly before end of Feb.


 
This is not true!

I booked flights to NYC in November earlier this morning at the €105 each way which translates to €356 all in.


----------



## JR Rizzo (9 Jan 2007)

Andy Doof said:


> This is not true!
> 
> I booked flights to NYC in November earlier this morning at the €105 each way which translates to €356 all in.


 
Dont cod yourself, all these taxes and charges at the end of the day
are from your own hard earned cash!

So you actually paid *e178 *each way,
the e105 is irrelevant false advertising, (all airlines do this!)

oh and can I mention (again) the AerLingus *fuel charge rip-off *when 
cost of oil has come back 25%+ (and the US$ remains at 1.30 to euro)
and this "stealth charge" of e40 each way remains the same?!
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=44518

on-top of that aer lingus often will hassle you with shannon/dublin stop overs, and charge you for alcohol drinks (not neccess a bad thing!)


----------



## idontknow (9 Jan 2007)

try www.skyscanner.com


----------



## Guest111 (9 Jan 2007)

JR Rizzo said:


> Dont cod yourself, all these taxes and charges at the end of the day
> are from your own hard earned cash!
> 
> So you actually paid *e178 *each way,
> the e105 is irrelevant false advertising, (all airlines do this!)


 
What's your point? I said how much I actually paid...the fuel surcharge bit is a scam now that oil prices are at there lowest level in 19 months. But the taxes and charges are separate items levied by third parties so it's fair enough not to include them in adverts. Personally I'd prefer to see them included but the airlines shouldn't be obliged to.


----------



## LuttrellAl (9 Jan 2007)

JR Rizzo said:


> Dont cod yourself, all these taxes and charges at the end of the day
> are from your own hard earned cash!
> 
> So you actually paid *e178 *each way,
> ...


 


I agree with you JR. Can the EU or the Irish Government not pot a stop to this. Shops can't display a certain price and then when you get to the checkout charge you extras for the labour which went into getting the product onto the shelf. It makes me mad!


----------



## LuttrellAl (9 Jan 2007)

JR Rizzo said:


> Dont cod yourself, all these taxes and charges at the end of the day
> are from your own hard earned cash!
> 
> So you actually paid *e178 *each way,
> ...


 


I agree with you JR. Can the EU or the Irish Government not put a stop to this. Shops can't display a certain price and then when you get to the checkout charge you extras for the labour which went into getting the product onto the shelf. It makes me mad!


----------



## ImAsaver (10 Jan 2007)

idontknow said:


> try www.skyscanner.com


 

This website only cover European flights and Canadian ones.




Also, my travel times are outside the terms for the current Aer Lingus sale so i'm not getting it for €356.


----------



## pussycat (10 Jan 2007)

i was looking at flights for new york for end of april and with aerlingus it is e450 return


----------



## ImAsaver (10 Jan 2007)

pussycat said:


> i was looking at flights for new york for end of april and with aerlingus it is e450 return


 

That must be for mid week flights I suppose, The best I can get from Aer Lingus is €1160. So I might go for Continental instead €1050


----------



## JR Rizzo (10 Jan 2007)

Andy Doof said:


> What's your point? I said how much I actually paid...the fuel surcharge bit is a scam now that oil prices are at there lowest level in 19 months. But the taxes and charges are separate items levied by third parties so it's fair enough not to include them in adverts. Personally I'd prefer to see them included but the airlines shouldn't be obliged to.


 
apart from the fuel charge rip off that I think we all agree on,
the point is *why bother mention the fare for e105 *when the 
total cost for you to get to and from new york is e356 ??

the e105 is a marketing spoof to grab attention, and when it comes
to how much the passanger pays (and cares about) it is IRRELEVANT!!!

btw, if you miss your plane, what happens to the money you paid??
-> aerlingus keep your e105 x 2 fare for no show,
but what happens to (e356 total - e210 fare =) *e146 *charges, tax, etc???

I know this is a grey area but my guess is aerlingus keeps it,
if so then thats even more reason to not be allowed quote this e105.


----------



## Guest111 (10 Jan 2007)

JR Rizzo said:


> apart from the fuel charge rip off that I think we all agree on,
> the point is *why bother mention the fare for e105 *when the
> total cost for you to get to and from new york is e356 ??
> 
> ...


 
Fair point on the keeping the taxes...I don't know but being Ireland somehow I doubt if you get them back!
It's no different to buying something in New York. It's priced at say $100, you go to pay and they add the tax.
Personally I think airlines should advertise the all inclusive price but morally only the fare and the fuel surcharge should be included.


----------



## Bob_tg (10 Jan 2007)

1100 or so for two is probably as good as you will get.  

I've been tracking this for weeks now, trying to get the best deals to the US, but later in the summer, so it may not be directly applicable to your case.  I tried KLM via Amsterdam (did that flight before Christmas), and also tried BA via Heathrow, Lufthansa via Frankfurt, Virgin, blah, blah, and some more...

For my purposes (July/August), Aer Lingus are the best deal at around 1100 for two, and I can't find anything to beat that.  I'm going with a large group of friends who have also tried and we all are agreed on that.

Happy flying!!


----------



## mell61 (10 Jan 2007)

Bob, re a large group of you travelling, if its more than 10 checkout the 'groups' section on the website as they often will offer better rates than all of you purchasing individually...
Its not a guarantee, but might be worth checking (in case my link doesn't work, check out 'service' at top of page)

http://www.flyaerlingus.com/cgi-bin...efecfigdffgdfkl.0&P_OID=-536880173&Category=3


----------



## gdf (10 Jan 2007)

I booked return SNN - JFK flights last week on Delta for travel over the October Bank Holiday weekend later this year for €438 incl. all taxes and surcharges etc.  The Aer Lingus fare for the same dates was €555 incl. taxes and surcharges.
I know its a long time forward to be confirming flight reservations but I have to be in NY for a family occasion at that time and as its a bank holiday weekend flight costs are only going to go in one direction. My advice to anyone booking this far in advance is to have a good annual travel insurance policy in place *at the time* of booking.


----------



## redchariot (11 Jan 2007)

Try Continental, they fly to Newark from Dublin for as little as €340 return (including all taxes/charges). You can easily get a bus/train to Manhatten from Newark


----------



## wjc (9 Feb 2007)

Flew to New York last week with continental. Flights about 350 euros including taxes. Flew Shannon-Newark. Both airports are hassle free and easy to get through. Flights are at good times as got in to New York at 1pm and left a few days later at 8.50pm so gave extra time in city. Would definitely go this way again. If going to big department store go to Bloomingdales. Found Macy's hard work.


----------



## wheels (12 Feb 2007)

I flew with Continental before Christmas and I have to say I wouldn't do it again. They were cheap and cheerful but christ it wasn't worth it to be cramped in a small seat for 7 hours on a tiny plane with new screen per 10 passangers. If you need to go for as cheap as possible then they are fine but if you don't want to be miserable for the whole flight then avoid. 

BA are fantastic, love flying with them to the US.


----------



## Delboy (12 Feb 2007)

Return with Aer Lingus in May to New York, direct, is down from 532 (which it was since November at least) to 464 today and you can knock another 20euro off that from midnight tonight as Aer Lingus reduce their fuel surcharge. I dont think it'll go much cheaper than that


----------



## footsteps (13 Feb 2007)

Oh them at aer lingus, waited till today to book the flights (thank you for tip on fuel surcharge reducing) but what have they done - upped the prices again so it is now back to 502  per person in May!!


----------



## Delboy (13 Feb 2007)

footsteps said:


> Oh them at aer lingus, waited till today to book the flights (thank you for tip on fuel surcharge reducing) but what have they done - upped the prices again so it is now back to 502 per person in May!!


 
502 pp!!!!! i can get return to NYC ...out 10th May, back 21st May...for 446euro per person


----------



## footsteps (14 Feb 2007)

must check it out again so , we are going the 10th and back the 18th!

Just booked for 842 for two!!

All the agro from Joe Duffy must have got them to lower their prices!!


----------



## z108 (25 Apr 2007)

Andy Doof said:


> What's your point? I said how much I actually paid...the fuel surcharge bit is a scam now that oil prices are at there lowest level in 19 months. But the taxes and charges are separate items levied by third parties so it's fair enough not to include them in adverts. Personally I'd prefer to see them included but the airlines shouldn't be obliged to.



Thats the exact same as purchasing a  bottle of Cola for 1 euro and then being charged 20 euro for light, heat and refrigeration in the shop. Its bad practice and the purchase contract is with the airline/shopkeeper and not with the ESB!

The sooner we look at an advert and see the real cost of flight the better off  every consumer will be!


----------



## KalEl (25 Apr 2007)

sign said:


> Thats the exact same as purchasing a bottle of Cola for 1 euro and then being charged 20 euro for light, heat and refrigeration in the shop. Its bad practice and the purchase contract is with the airline/shopkeeper and not with the ESB!
> 
> The sooner we look at an advert and see the real cost of flight the better off every consumer will be!


 
It's not really...go and buy a shirt in New York. The barcode will say $100. Go up to the till and you'll be asked for $107. Why? Taxes


----------



## z108 (25 Apr 2007)

KalEl said:


> It's not really...go and buy a shirt in New York. The barcode will say $100. Go up to the till and you'll be asked for $107. Why? Taxes



Yeah but this is Ireland ! 


And not only that but looking at the inflation between the price displayed in relation to airline ticets and the actual price charged and relating that to a T Shirt means that 100 dollar tee shirt ends up costing 500 Dollars. Its  wrong in any country. Thats my opinion .


----------



## KalEl (25 Apr 2007)

sign said:


> Yeah but this is Ireland !
> 
> 
> And not only that but looking at the inflation between the price displayed in relation to airline ticets and the actual price charged and relating that to a T Shirt means that 100 dollar tee shirt ends up costing 500 Dollars. Its wrong in any country. Thats my opinion .


 
I'd prefer to see the full price advertised...but I can see the airline's argument. They're not charging you the tax-someone else is. They show the price they charge for the flight...then government and airport take their cut.
It is a nonsense but you can see a certain logic to it.


----------



## Longfordian (25 Apr 2007)

Dude,

No tax due on that shirt. Clothing and footwear are tax free until you hit $110.

Btw, don't forget you can fly to NY three times a week from Knock.


----------



## KalEl (26 Apr 2007)

Longfordian said:


> Dude,
> 
> No tax due on that shirt. Clothing and footwear are tax free until you hit $110.
> 
> Btw, don't forget you can fly to NY three times a week from Knock.


 
It was just an example...not a precise discussion on sales taxes in New York State!


----------



## Round Tuit (26 Apr 2007)

wheels said:


> I flew with Continental before Christmas and I have to say I wouldn't do it again. They were cheap and cheerful but christ it wasn't worth it to be cramped in a small seat for 7 hours on a tiny plane with new screen per 10 passangers. If you need to go for as cheap as possible then they are fine but if you don't want to be miserable for the whole flight then avoid.
> 
> BA are fantastic, love flying with them to the US.



I've heard this before and being a 6-footer I find it odd as I've flown with continental economy a few times and haven't found it any more cramped than Aer Lingus economy (ie I just about fit). I've been on a few differently configured planes to Newark too - some with shared screens and some with individual, I wonder do they change the types of planes depending on demand or what?


----------

